
21 GIFs That Explain Mathematical Concepts - hunglee2
http://www.iflscience.com/brain/math-gifs-will-help-you-understand-these-concepts-better-your-teacher-ever-did
======
ljk
Not sure how the Pythagorean Theorem gif is explaining the concept, isn't it
just showing a^2 + b^2 = c^2, maybe it should be "21 GIFs that _demonstrate_
Math concepts

